# Personal Training in Dubai



## Grego

*Personal Trainer Jobs in Dubai*

Hi Guys

I am a personal trainer with 8 years experience and Im moving to Dubai in approx 2 months. I have sent my resume off to a few companies already, but Im yet to recieve any solid offers.

Im have been considering some of the bigger hotels as a possible good starting point until I get settled in. Also, thinking that I may be best just waiting till I get there, then just look/ask around.

Can anybody please advise me on this??

Much appreciated!!!

Greg


----------



## AB-Fit

Hi Greg I'm a personal trainer here working for a well known gym and spa in Dubai. 

Many jobs are listed on Dubizzle but as you mentioned it can be worthwhile to go direct to the bigger hotels. I would consider what type of client you are interested in working with and going from there. E.g cheaper fitness first type gyms to exclusive hotels (with your experience, probably the latter)

However, the other option is freelance and working within a certain area, going to clients gyms or training them outside? 

No harm in trying before you get here as well as going in person if nothing solid on the table!


----------



## Esmeraude

*Hi greg*

Hi .
Just to know that being a p.t in dubai it„s not so pink as the salaries aren`t very good








Grego said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> I am a personal trainer with 8 years experience and Im moving to Dubai in approx 2 months. I have sent my resume off to a few companies already, but Im yet to recieve any solid offers.
> 
> Im have been considering some of the bigger hotels as a possible good starting point until I get settled in. Also, thinking that I may be best just waiting till I get there, then just look/ask around.
> 
> Can anybody please advise me on this??
> 
> Much appreciated!!!
> 
> Greg


----------



## London84

Hello everyone,

I have just been offered a Personal Training job in Dubai and will be moving out to start in early September.
I just wondered if anyone knew anything about private personal training?? I'm obviously looking to make as much money as I can and think that if I can combine training my own clients with my paid job, it would make the whole Dubai experience that much more comfortable!!
Does anyone ever see PT's training clients outside, in parks, beaches or other areas?? Do you know how much people tend to charge?? Do you know if there are many people looking for private PT??
Any help would be great!!

And also, if anyone has any tips on more general stuff about moving out to Dubai, meeting new people, playing football, nightlife or anything else they think might interest a 28 year male, I'm all ears!!
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rsinner

London84 said:


> I just wondered if anyone knew anything about private personal training?? I'm obviously looking to make as much money as I can and think that if I can combine training my own clients with my paid job, it would make the whole Dubai experience that much more comfortable!!


Working on the side is illegal in Dubai. You are only supposed to work for your employer, who is your sponsor. A lot of people do it, but be aware of the law.


----------



## Jynxgirl

There is a sticky that will take care of most of your " any tips on more general stuff about moving out to Dubai, meeting new people, playing football, nightlife or anything else they think might interest a 28 year male, I'm all ears!!" stuff. 


There have been a number of trainers who have came and have set up camp similar to what you are wanting. Do a search, and their threads should pop up, and maybe pm them to see what they can tell you about how they have found working on the side. My understanding is many of the companies work the PT long hours. Do research whoever you are coming out to work with!


----------



## London84

Brilliant!!
Thanks for letting me know guys, appreciate it!!
I'm sure I'll get the hang if things once I move over.... Just need the next 5 weeks to hurry up now!!
Cheers


----------



## AB-Fit

I'm a PT here in Dubai and have been for almost a year now. I freelance for the gym I work at so choose my own hours and do pretty well from it. Most Pt sessions are between 150-300dhs an hour, and your commission from that will vary greatly from club to club.

If there is anything else you need help with or any q's let me know


----------



## popeye87

Thought I would get in on this thread also as I am another PT moving to Dubai in September. I havent found a job yet that has really appealed to me but I am fortunate to have my partner and her family already living in Dubai and can live as a kept man until I do find something haha. 

I have also been looking into setting up my own PT company as opposed to working for a generic gym (i.e. fitness first) or hotel as I have also spoken to serveral people who say they want long hours (6 days a week) plus not great pay. A friend of mine mentioned that he knows a few PTs who set up their business in a freezone to get a visa however, essentially if they work outside of the freezone they are working illegally. Unfortunatly my friend wasnt that greatly informed but I will be investigating this avenue some more.

I would be very interested in hearing on any self-employed/freelance trainers and how they went about getting their visa's. I would also be interested in hearing from any PT's that do work for the hotel's as conditions do vary from each hotel.


----------



## London84

I'll be over there from 1st September, keep in touch.... There may be something we can look at starting together with PT and bootcamps etc!!


----------



## popeye87

London84 said:


> I'll be over there from 1st September, keep in touch.... There may be something we can look at starting together with PT and bootcamps etc!!


PM me and ill hit you up on Linkedin or Facebook if you like


----------



## jonofreeman

*Exercise Physiologist, Sports Rehabilitation and Personal Training*

Hi all,

I am desperately in need of some information regarding work in the fitness and physical therapy industries in Dubai.
I currently work as a freelance exercise physiologist/personal trainer in Australia and have been chasing work in Dubai for some time.

I have a Masters degree in Exercise Science and I have found it almost impossible to find work that suits my qualifications.

I would be happy to start as a personal trainer and then work as a freelance as I do here in Aus however I have heard conflicting reports of salaries and packages etc

Also I have heard about the freezone but cannot find any information on it.

Can someone please help.

Thanks

Jono


----------



## jonofreeman

Hi guys,

I am currently looking for exercise physiology/personal training jobs in dubai. Can someone please help, I have been trying forever.
I have a Masters in Exercise Science and so far my best bet is to start working with a Hotel gym and build clientele to earn good money. I currently freelance here in Australia and would like to do the same in Dubai however this seems almost impossible? What is my best option?

Please help


----------



## jonofreeman

Hi guys,

I am currently looking for exercise physiology/personal training jobs in dubai. Can someone please help, I have been trying forever.
I have a Masters in Exercise Science and so far my best bet is to start working with a Hotel gym and build clientele to earn good money. I currently freelance here in Australia and would like to do the same in Dubai however this seems almost impossible? What is my best option?

Please help


----------



## di119

Hello all 
I am a Portuguese female instructor and I have been offer to work in Abu Dhabi, by Fitness First. The salary base is 4000Dirh as a salary plus 50% in commissions, more Health inssurance, Flight tikets, and accomodation.
They also ask us to reach a minimun of 30 PT sessions per Month, and working 6 days/ week.
I would like to know if someone is currently working out there and could tell me about your experiente.
Thank you


----------



## Alexob

Hey folks, just fond this thread and i see a lot people were on the way over to get set up as PT's. 

anyone want to share their stories, in term of setting up, the process, the gym, the work, the pay etc ??

much appreciated.


----------



## VikiPT

Hi I have just seen your posts regarding moving and personal training in dubai I know it was a good 5 years ago but how did it go. I am looking to do the same in the next few months if I can.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Thanks

Vik


----------



## HoosierBoss

*Bfb*

Here is the other side of this coin:

I am an old, out-of-shape, overweight big fat ******* American moving to Dubai next week who would really like to shed some flab. I will be living in Al Bashsa 1 near the Mall of the Emirates. Sadly, I am not a wealthy BFB American, so there is a budget. Any PTs in this area who can help me?

:couch2:

PS. I am not moving to Dubai to lose weight, so no need to state the obvious (brunches, Dubai Stone, etc.).


----------



## twowheelsgood

Try Reiss at Media City - PM's his contact details


----------



## pamela0810

HoosierBoss said:


> Here is the other side of this coin:
> 
> I am an old, out-of-shape, overweight big fat ******* American moving to Dubai next week who would really like to shed some flab. I will be living in Al Bashsa 1 near the Mall of the Emirates. Sadly, I am not a wealthy BFB American, so there is a budget. Any PTs in this area who can help me?
> 
> :couch2:
> 
> PS. I am not moving to Dubai to lose weight, so no need to state the obvious (brunches, Dubai Stone, etc.).


What is BFB?

My 2 cents, PTs here are expensive, or maybe I'm just not willing to pay someone to tell me what to do with my body. 

If you're really keen on getting in shape, try Circuit Factory - they're intense and put you on a meal plan where you report out what you've eaten the previous week and they provide you feedback, etc. Check out their site.

Or....try fitnessblender.com
They're a husband/wife couple and have over 500 free workout videos on youtube. You can actually buy workout programs from them (think the highest costing one is USD 15) which are a combination of all their free workouts but it makes it easier for you to follow a proper regimen.

Hope this helps. My apologies to the PTs here for steering this poster the other way.


----------



## HoosierBoss

pamela0810 said:


> What is BFB?
> 
> My 2 cents, PTs here are expensive, or maybe I'm just not willing to pay someone to tell me what to do with my body.
> 
> If you're really keen on getting in shape, try Circuit Factory - they're intense and put you on a meal plan where you report out what you've eaten the previous week and they provide you feedback, etc. Check out their site.
> 
> Or....try fitnessblender.com
> They're a husband/wife couple and have over 500 free workout videos on youtube. You can actually buy workout programs from them (think the highest costing one is USD 15) which are a combination of all their free workouts but it makes it easier for you to follow a proper regimen.
> 
> Hope this helps. My apologies to the PTs here for steering this poster the other way.


Thanks for this! I'll have a look.


----------



## Stevesolar

pamela0810 said:


> What is BFB?
> 
> My 2 cents, PTs here are expensive, or maybe I'm just not willing to pay someone to tell me what to do with my body.
> 
> If you're really keen on getting in shape, try Circuit Factory - they're intense and put you on a meal plan where you report out what you've eaten the previous week and they provide you feedback, etc. Check out their site.
> 
> Or....try fitnessblender.com
> They're a husband/wife couple and have over 500 free workout videos on youtube. You can actually buy workout programs from them (think the highest costing one is USD 15) which are a combination of all their free workouts but it makes it easier for you to follow a proper regimen.
> 
> Hope this helps. My apologies to the PTs here for steering this poster the other way.


Hi,
BFB - Big Fat B(child born out of wedlock!)

Other option is to by a fitness tracker (Fitbit - really motivates you to exercise, monitors your sleep pattern and quality, monitors calories consumed and has really helped me a lot) and join a gym - with a monthly pay as you go plan and no financial commitment to an annual contract.

Cheers
Steve


----------

